

Freaking fun Java web hacking - jebblue

I&#x27;ve been trying this out and this is just purely, plain fun, fast and efficient Java hacking a REST web service platform application in sheer minutes:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;spark-java&#x2F;<p>Bringing it up in Eclipse debug mode I can change the implementation and refresh the page to get the new functionality immediately.<p>Nice work Per Wendel!
======
cryptos
This API is not as smart as JAX-RS or Scalatra. Spark code contains much
clutter and redundancy (repeated paths). Frameworks like this would profit
from Java 8 lamdas.

~~~
reiz
JAX-RS is just not fun! That's at least my opinion. I just took a brief look
to spark-java but it looks more fun than JAX-RS, because it looks very simple
and straight forward. That's at least my first impression.

